# THC in wine?



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

Well when i went to Amsterdam this past week they put weed in everything ranging from brownies and soda to joints lol. So im just wondering if it is possible to make a wine from the pot plant. I dont intend on making it but ive heard something about it before. 

So can anyone here answer my curiousity?

PS maybe one day ill live to see it legalized in this great country.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

SURE.

I am too stoned to respond.

LOL. There have been other threads onthis and the general concesus is why bother. Do waht you want but don't do it.

If you really want to experiment. And thisis only a guess. THC is soluable in alcohol. Use some and mix it with berries. But it into a mason jar and cover it with brandy.

Forget about it for a few months.

We dont discuss this type of thing in here much.

Others may suggest as well that you dont.

This is after all a family site!!!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

*wink wink* id never do anything of this nature why of course everyone know that the eviel little plant will kill us all! *wink*

Does anyone know if the leaves have any ammount of fermentable sugars? or anything about their fermentation charteristics? any eviel oils that soil wine? 

Yea, it makes sense that THC would be soluible in water and making a "tea" out of it would be the most efficient delivery medium.

but im kinda curious about how this would work as a true wine. But like i said i dont intend on making this but the thought does seem intriguing.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6837&highlight=marijuana

heres one I found. I would try the leafs but who am I to know? LOL


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

haha i love it! (;


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

Are you in the Pennsylvania side of the country Seth?


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

Eh kinda sorta, im In South East Tennesee so i guess i could take a walk in the mountains and see what i find if im feeling lucky ^-^


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

Maybe a skunk, or a moonshiner.!!!!LOL, Either way, it might not turn out good.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

haha yeah lol, maybe when i make it rich someday ill try my luck at it. hmm Milkyjuana ehh eh? is that a good name or what lol?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

Staying out of this one bro

PM me and we can talk. This is still a family site. Respect that.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

haha  so i know this isnt the thread for it but im starting to seriously believe i might be on to something with the milk wine. I mean if it assorbs flavour so well and taste so smooth at high alcohol i bet this would be an awesum thing to distill. You know once i get a distillers licence and pass all the safety checks ya know. It is possible to get one of those aint it?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

HUH? dis is still a family site. There are those in here who may know about distilling. I am not one of them.

I can get plenty pissed( British for drunk), just on wine. Besides I don't like booze, but liquer i always fun t taklk about.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah, thats what i meant. Would you call wine a liqour? ive always tried to reserve the term liqour for anything stronger than wine but not necisarly a spirit ya kno/


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

Wine is not a liquor. I wont giscuss this any longer in here.

This site is for those who wish to brew thir own wine and beer.

If you wishto go beyond that, I don't know what to tell you.

I dont like booze enough to even continue to discuss it in the Wine Making Talk forum.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

yea, i choose wine over liqour anyday. I enjoy the taste of wine way more than alcoholic burn...


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 15, 2010)

This thread has bordered on getting the wrath of Wade or Tom since it started. We do not normally discuss distilling here and it is frowned on and marijuana is illegal in the US, still, and we dont talk about breaking laws here. I kinda hope it ends myself because some here will find it distasteful


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

Thankis Mike. I am glad someone finally agrees with me. LOL

I respect this forum and those in it to much to discuss these sort of things in the open forum. We have PM, which still borders infringing on this forum.

These sort of discussions should be discussed in private e mail or on the phone.

I hope evryone understands that.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Jun 15, 2010)

the easy way to do this would be to take stems and leaves, and cover it with 151 or 190 proof grain alcohol.. Let it sit for a few weeks, shaking it from time to time.. Make a week alcohol wine and fortify the wine with the THC alcohol..

I personally would make mixed drinks with the THC alcohol.. 

THC is dissolved by alcohol but you need a higher level than you can make with wine..


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Jun 15, 2010)

So I didnt really read the whole thread before i posted..

I hope no one is offended


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 15, 2010)

Dirtydog420 said:


> So I didnt really read the whole thread before i posted..
> 
> I hope no one is offended




Oddly, 420 has a solution. hahahahaha. 






God I'm hungry.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 15, 2010)

I may play a little on the other side but lets keep it not so blatant please. No harm done but please keep this thread in pm mode from here on in. You can throw a little hint here or there as far as what you do but lets not make a thread of it and openly discuss it. It does attract attention to the wrong people and start all new problems. No harm done as of yet so no need to apologize at all. Thanks.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> Oddly, 420 has a solution. hahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya think a Guy with a nick including 420 wouldn't?????


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 16, 2010)

no offence here dog. its legal here so is carrying concealed without a permit, but we try not to discuss these things.

Sall good.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 16, 2010)

Got your back on the policy of the forum. I hope everyone understands. End of discussion.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 16, 2010)

yah, i understand your situation. Ill try to keep my post more on the safe side from here out. 

BTW that a facinating idea 420


----------

